# Diary of a Teenage Girl arrives on Blu-ray, DVD & Digital HD January 19



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

“Wonderful! Charged with serious, unpredictable, vibrantly observant energy.”

-- Michael Phillips, CHICAGO TRIBUNE

«««« “Extraordinary! Unique and unforgettable. Bel Powley is sensational.

-- Peter Travers, ROLLING STONE

*THE DIARY OF A TEENAGE GIRL*



Acclaimed Film Arrives on Blu-ray™, DVD & Digital HD January 19


Special Features include Deleted Scenes, a Making-of Featurette, and More



CULVER CITY, Calif. (November 30, 2015) – THE DIARY OF A TEENAGE GIRL, Sony Pictures Classics’ sharp, funny and provocative coming-of-age tale, arrives on Blu-ray™, DVD & Digital HD January 19 from Sony Pictures Home Entertainment. The critics’ darling and film festival favorite marks breakout debuts for writer/director Marielle Heller, winning the Vanguard Award from the Sundance Institute, and phenomenal break-out actress Bel Powley.


THE DIARY OF A TEENAGE GIRL also features strong performances from Alexander Skarsgård (TV’s “True Blood”), Christopher Meloni (TV’s “Law & Order: Special Victims Unit”) and Kristen Wiig (Bridesmaids).



Based on Phoebe Gloeckner’s novel of the same name, THE DIARY OF A TEENAGE GIRL was hailed by Salon as “one of the most brutally honest, shocking, tender and beautiful portrayals of growing up female in America.” Director Heller unlocks this diary with a richly comedic and deeply personal vision, bringing Gloeckner’s book to life with fearless performances, a rousing score, and inventive graphic novel-like animation sequences. It is a bold, strikingly intimate account of one girl’s sexual and artistic awakening, without judgment.



THE DIARY OF A TEENAGE GIRL was a favorite at the 2015 Sundance Film Festival (nominated for the Grand Jury Prize and winning for Cinematography), MOMA/Film Society of Lincoln Center (Opening Night), and the Los Angeles Film Festival. It garnered a 95% Certified Fresh on Rotten Tomatoes and was a New York Times Critic’s Pick as well as a People Magazine pick.



Blu-ray & DVD Special Features include:

• Deleted Scenes

• Marielle’s Journey: Bringing The Diary To Life – A Making-of Featurette

• LA Film Festival Q&A with Bel Powley, Alexander Skarsgård, and Marielle Heller

• Commentary with Cast & Director



Synopsis:

In 1976 San Francisco, Minnie Goetze (Bel Powley) is growing up at the crossroads of the fading hippie movement and the dawn of punk rock. Like most teenage girls, Minnie is longing for love, acceptance and a sense of purpose in the world. Minnie begins a complex love affair with her mother's (Kristen Wiig) boyfriend, "the handsomest man in the world," Monroe Rutherford (Alexander Skarsgård). What follows is a sharp, funny and provocative account of one girl's sexual and artistic awakening, without judgment.



The film has a runtime of 102 minutes & is rated R for strong sexual content including dialogue, nudity, drug use, language and drinking-all involving teens.​


----------

